# Adopted a very old girl, no muscle, all fat, badly overgrown nails



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Just took in an old girl a family was giving away. Her name is Bora, I'm told she is a Czech GSD, bought for breeding for police work but could not carry to term so she was fixed and sent away. Supposed to have a long family tree of police dogs. She must be from a healthy line to have made it this far and be in this condition, still being as vibrant as she is. 

The family I got her from only had her a few years, fed her Ol Roy and never trimmed her feet. She is something around 11 or 12 years old. Very hard time walking. I trimmed her nails some but it's going to take a while to get them down to healthy lengths. She is now eating sportmix wholesomes, no wheat, corn or soy. My old aussie is doing great on this. I'm hoping Bora will shed some pounds as Hana did. She's fat, as stated and she is easily twice the size of my aussie but her arms are about the same size, there's no muscle there, her hind legs are so weak and she knuckles sometimes, which I'm sure it doesn't help that her nails are so long. She wants to play, wrestle and get the ball. It's so sad. 

I just wanted to share our story here, this is day 2 of having her in the family. I wonder if at this age I can reverse any of this and at least have her walk more and more comfortably. Can I build muscle in a dog this old? I know it will help for her to lose some of that tubby tub. She is taking 3 cosequin a day too. Makes of world of difference for my aussie who has arthritis in her spine.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

What a beautiful old girl, I love her! Bravo to you for
taking her.

I'm no expert but with a bit of time I think she can come back
and be MUCH healthier. Just don't try to do it too fast. Is
there any place you could take her to swim when the weather
is nice?

Hopefully others will get on here with better advice for you.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

It's not so sad, its great that you took her in and will provide her with proper care. Good food in the right amount combined with exercise and she'll probably feel much better. Besides being overweight, she looks good, thanks for welcoming her into your home.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Losing weight will be a huge help to her joints. It will also help her stamina. I would just encourage her to move more at this point and gradually build up .. if she likes playing ball ... play a little fetch .. going just a bit longer each day, that sort of thing. She's a really beautiful dog.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

OMG! Thank you so much for taking in this beautiful girl! I'm thinking that you are on the right track. What ever you do should probably be on a gradual basis. I like the swimming idea (low impact).
I'm sure you have made her very happy - you should be proud!!


----------



## belladonnalily (May 24, 2013)

I agree with the swimming. Our older girl has had CCL surgery, has HD and leans to towards "fluffy." She loves her food 

Swimming has done alot for her mobility and weight loss, without the impact on her joints.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for adopting this pretty girl! I love to see a senior get adopted, just warms my heart!! Cant wait to see how she progresses :blush:


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

First off let me say I really appreciate your support. There's not a whole lot of people that want to listen to me talk about canine health all day. Not a lot of people who care at all around here. 

I know it's early to look for improvement but I did notice something today when I got home and took her out to potty that just blew my mind. This is only day 3 of her being with me, tonight.... wait for it.... she actually squatted to do her business! A full on squat! Three times! When previously she barely squatted at all, you could see it a little but it was mostly the position of her tail that told me if she was getting ready to potty. I think she is getting stronger. 

We walked around for a little bit, she's very fast but unsteady, I hear her feet scrape and she knuckles occasionally. We came back in and she stood at the food bowl to eat, I supported her rear a little bit for that because she was exhausted. I could see her start to tire as we walked, she started 'pushing' her steps more, hard to explain but I could see her working harder to stay up. Once we got to the steps, 3 small steps, she dropped to her rear on the first one. I held her in a sit and cuddled and spoke to her for a minute then got her back up and up she went. Anyway, back to the food bowl, as I was holding her I felt her legs. I noticed it yesterday but today I really got a feel for how little muscle is actually there, even standing there is flab on the backs of her legs, no firm muscle to speak of. It feels a lot like the flab of a belly paunch in old tubby dogs. It feels dangly. 

If I didn't know better I would think she was shut in a room all day. She spends most of her time laying down and I know she hates it, she wants up and loves being outside. When I'm home I take her out for short walks around the yard, let her rest, rinse and repeat. When she wants up again she whines and gets restless. I won't push her. If I can say anything at all about myself it's that I know doggy language pretty well. She gave me the happy face yesterday as we were all, (Me and my 7 other pooches) just chilling in the yard, the goofballs run and play while I'm walking Bora around. We were sitting in the grass just spending time and she looked at me with that special look they get when they are just happy to be with you. I even got some sunburn because this is what we do all day when I'm off work. 

I thought about the swimming thing too, I just have this big problem that I'm almost 27 and phobic of driving.. I know, I'm ashamed. I'm trying though, I have a car, tagged and insured. I have a permit. But I hate hate hate driving. It makes me panic. Silly I know, I keep snakes and even breed them occasionally, spiders don't bother me, driving does. I can only think of one place around here I could take her to swim and it costs to get in the gates. We just bought a place and should be moving this coming week, money is tight. I do have a pond dug out on the property, really good size, I'll have to fix it up and fill it. If I can do that soon it would be great. 

One more thing, she whined the first night, started to whine last night at bed time, I looked and she was on her bed staring at me. I told her good night and it's okay, we're right here. She slept soundly all night. It makes me happy to think that she is happy here.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

What a lovely old girl :wub:

With the knuckling, weakness, and muscle loss, have you considered whether she might have something like degenerative myelopathy?


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Thought about it, it's a possibility for sure and I hope to get her to the vet in a few days. Mostly though, at her age, I figured it's probably arthritis and simply not enough exercise. The way she walks and the weakness in her legs is so similar to what happened to my aussie. She was running then suddenly screaming and can't walk, her hind limbs were pretty useless. Had her rushed to the vet and x rayed. Turns out she had arthritis in her back pretty bad but after two weeks she was up walking again, she has weakness, gets stuck on stairs and falls on her rump occasionally but she even runs again. Her breaks aren't so good so our games of fetch are a lot easier, she almost always ends up on her rump when she reaches the ball and tries to stop and pick it up. 

I just want to see Bora walk like Hana. Hana isn't perfect but she is mobile enough and happy. I hate to see Bora sitting and whining for attention and to be gotten up for a walk.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What a great story. Looking forward to your experiences down the road. Please take it easy and alternate active days with more calmer days to allow her body to recover from the exercise it is not used to. Are you working with a vet? How are her teeth? Bad teeth will affect her health as well.
Good luck with her, I think she is a beautiful dog.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

My Fiance is home with her while I'm at work, with my schedule we do get to alternate pretty well as far as her activity, he pretty much just takes her out to potty. This is only day 3.
Her teeth are still there, some are chipped and they are dirty. She loves chewing though, today I spent about a total of 2 hours trying to find her some chews that are soft enough for her old teeth but strong enough to help clean them and healthy enough to not add to her weight problem. I settled on some Dental Busy bones (mostly because Hana loves them) and they are fairly low fat. And some Nylabone Snackin' bones because no added salts and sugar. I know from my 18 year old pom mix (RIP my puppy) that added salt should be avoided for fluid build up around the heart. 
I simply can't afford a bag of Greenies for a dog this size with 7 other various pups. I try to be fair to them but pander to their needs. Strong chewers, nibblers etc. Petsmart didn't help at all. I do wonder if one of those dental water additives would help.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Kayathefrustrated said:


> today I spent about a total of 2 hours trying to find her some chews that are soft enough for her old teeth but strong enough to help clean them and healthy enough to not add to her weight problem. I settled on some Dental Busy bones (mostly because Hana loves them) and they are fairly low fat. And some Nylabone Snackin' bones because no added salts and sugar. I know from my 18 year old pom mix (RIP my puppy) that added salt should be avoided for fluid build up around the heart.
> I simply can't afford a bag of Greenies for a dog this size with 7 other various pups. I try to be fair to them but pander to their needs. Strong chewers, nibblers etc. Petsmart didn't help at all. I do wonder if one of those dental water additives would help.[/QU.OTE]
> 
> Consider *raw* chicken wings; soft bones and healthy for her. Never cook them. Start with one a day to get her sysytem used to it.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Psh. I used to do raw drumsticks when Kaya was tiny. Why didn't I think of that. So far she's already had a big protein boost being put on my food rather than that cheap corn junk, still has healthy poops. I'll have to start doing the raw treats again. Thank you for bringing that up. I get so worried and carried away I forget simple things. The whole protein being bad for kidneys in seniors has been debunked right? Just lower protein for those with actual kidney problems?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Chicken necks, turkey necks, and raw beef trachea would be great as these have glucosamine and would also be good for her joints


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Bless you for giving this old girl a good home! Seniors are my absolute favorite to foster -- and they've meant the most to me personally in rescue.

Some thoughts about things that will help her nutritionally:

-Coconut oil (raw, organic, extra-virgin, hexane free)-start with about 1/2 t. and work your way up to about a T with each meal, over a few weeks. It's great for the coat, skin, and all sorts of other things. You can get it economically from Costco ($16 for 54 oz.) or Vitacost.com (the Vitacost brand is very good). Too much, too fast gives them the runs, so take it slowly.

-B-Complex 50 (I think all seniors should be on it, 1xday)--I saw huge improvement in cognitive function and energy level after about a week on this with one of my fosters. Brand doesn't matter -- buying it when it's buy-one-get-one-free at the drugstore chains, with coupons, can make this very inexpensive.

-Ester-C (for joints - at least 1,000 mg/day)--I buy the human form, when it's buy-one-get-one-free at the drugstore chains, and there are often high-value coupons online bringing the cost down further. Use this form for absorbability though, not cheaper forms of C (which can irritate the tummy).

-Fish Oil (for joints) - start with 1,000 mg/day, but head up to 2,000 in a couple of weeks (and maybe even eventually up to 4,000, split between 2 meals). You want a big dose for anti-inflammatory effects for the joints. I buy this at Costco (human grade). Sam's Club would be good too. Talk with your vet about this one -- many vets are becoming aware of this supplement and starting to be conversant in doseage recommendations.

-Vitamin E (necessary if you use large doses of Fish Oil supplements, to balance): all-natural *mixed tocopherol* type (I use 400 mg, once a day, or every other day). Unfortunately, the drugstore chains don't sell the mixed tocopherol E. I order this online from Vitacost.com. *Avoid the synthetic E (tocopheryl)*.

-Natural Eggshell Membrane (NEM) - the most underrated, useful senior supplement for joints; it's expensive, but worth it (buy online). I've posted many times about this here on the forum, as have others -- the proof is in the pudding in how much it helps. I buy this from Vitacost.com -- it's around $17 for a 30-day supply.

-Dasaquin (from vets) -- I've seen great results from this supplement; it's pricey, but it works. This is a pricey supplement, but it works better than other glucosamine options I've tried, and I saw great results for a senior with back issues.

For treats, for seniors opt for dried beef tracheas (available as rolls or chips from BestBullySticks.com -- a bag of the chips is very economical)--great source of natural chondroitin

Lastly, for back pain, please see if there's a vet acupuncturist in your area. I wish I had started the acupuncture earlier in my senior, after I saw how profoundly it helped him.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Kiddie pool*

It is a fine thing you are doing for this old girl. Thank you.
I have found in the past for my seniors that a kiddie pool with just enough water to keep them buoyant seems to help. My WG/Czech WL was a great swimmer and as a senior he would lie down in the pool for long periods of time. He used it the most out all my GSDs. Besides cooling him down I am sure it made his old bones comfortable.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Gotta love the seniors! Congrats! So glad she'll have peace in her golden years!


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Magwart thank you! I do give fish oil, the kind for people. Coconut oil is something that keeps slipping my mind but I have looked into it. I was not aware egg shell membrane could be bought in a supplement form though I have read about the benefits of it. I started her on a senior vitamin supplement today I used to keep all of my dusty old pups on, it has a good boost of B vitamin and I don't know if that's what did it but she was a whole different dog today. I will definitely look into your suggestions, especially after her nonsense today. 

Bora is up on her feet so much more, barked at me and threw a fit for the ball I was throwing for my other girls. I could have thrown a party just for that. Played some tug with a foam retriever toy and was just full of beans today. Following me and just being up and about. I worked on her toes a little more today as well, slowly getting them trimmed down. 

I need to record video of her walking, she doesn't seem to knuckle as much as she did, she actually 'ran' about seven feet to grab the ball that bounced out of her mouth, she skidded and landed on her butt. I wasn't trying to make her chase, I just toss it to her to catch and let her bite it and squish it for a while. Her right hind leg seems to be quite a bit weaker than the left. Very similar to my aussie but opposite sides. 

Her saliva, and I know it's weird, isn't so thick and stringy though she wasn't dehydrated. What would cause that? With all the chewing she's done since I got her it seems her teeth are just a little bit cleaner, maybe it's just the saliva thing, her mouth was gross the first day. Her skin didn't tent or anything. 

Anyway, next day off I'm going to get some pics and video of her. She is really starting to blossom.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Magwort - You missed the type II collagen from chicken sternum in your list...lol 

OP - Home made bone stock for noted above (lot of work with that many dogs), but if inclined to do, make sure you add 1/4c of vinegar to help extract the minerals from the bones.

Seacure may be something to look into for amino acid profile...A A's are fundamental part of muscle repair and regeneration.

RAW suggestions would help aid in that as well...including glutathione - the most important natural detoxifier (to help get rid of all that old roy byproduct, GMO's and who know what else is in there)

Wholeheartedly recommend the Coconut oil (Costco one - Carrington's or Nutiva at 2x the price)...Her fur looks a little dull. Use Fish oil from mackerel and sardines - NOT salmon oil (mercury)

She is lucky to have you


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks! She was shedding in chunks, I hand stripped her and she's brushed every day, still have little Bora puffs floating around the yard. She has dander really bad, very flaky. The fish oil I'm giving is anchovy, mackerel and sardine.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Give it a few weeks and you won't recognize her. Before and after pictures? So exciting!


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm already having my mind blown with this big goober every day. She is such a puppy at heart but her body is unable. It is getting much easier for her to get around and her chub isn't so firm anymore, she's getting soft and saggy where her fat was packed around her. Her left hind leg has not knuckled in a while but the right one is still pretty draggy. Just got her a couple new toys too, she loves the Mashers football, chomps it over and over. Totes it around, she's so cute. Hope to schedule a vet visit Thursday for both my oldies.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's a magnificent girl, glad to hear she's doing better! 

The feet in the back, are the two middle toes worn down or is it even wear? That would be a sign of DM and explain the weakess but I hope you're right, she's just chub from not doing enough running around. LOL maybe get her a kitten, did wonders for my last old lady dog. Not chasing her, watching her, herding her and head wrestling with her.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't have much to add but I really respect folks like you to take one in during the later years, especially one with problems to overcome! Thank you for taking her. 

One by one I have seen my dogs get less muscle over the back legs as they age and more over the chest. I have heard (and will do with my current young dog) that "sit to stand" is a good exercise to help make the back legs stronger and something she could probably do.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

I have 8 cats, I am so not getting another lol. As for her feet, even her nails on her hind feet are overgrown. There wasn't a lot of wear on them at all, My aussie wears hers down and even scrapes off the long hairs that cover her nails on her bad leg. I did look for that. I just don't think she was walked enough even with all that knuckling and scraping to wear them down at all. 

It worries me, she automatically knew what a crate was and to go in it. It was a pain to get her out of it, so we took it out of our room entirely. I'm starting to wonder if she was kept in one a lot. She was kept inside, shedding in clumps, no grooming whatsoever. I wonder if they did, for their own convenience. 

Took her out to potty again and meet some visitors earlier, she actually sat on her rump like a normal dog for the first and only time I have seen. Rather than sit sideways with legs outstretched. 

Maybe later when she is lighter we can try the sit to stand thing, she has to shift all of her massive bulk to her arms to stand up at all right now, it's just too hard on her to keep getting up and down. She is getting up a bit faster now though. Baby steps, baby steps.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

HOBY said:


> It is a fine thing you are doing for this old girl. Thank you.
> I have found in the past for my seniors that a kiddie pool with just enough water to keep them buoyant seems to help. My WG/Czech WL was a great swimmer and as a senior he would lie down in the pool for long periods of time. He used it the most out all my GSDs. Besides cooling him down I am sure it made his old bones comfortable.


Sorry, meant to reply, I would have to get a pretty big kiddie pool to make it deep enough. It is a good idea, really hoping our place passes inspection tomorrow, I'd really like to move and get my pond set up.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Maybe try a small watering trough if a kiddie pool isn't deep enough. Some of the rubber ones have lower sides than the metal ones but higher than a kiddie pool.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you so much for taking this old girl in. With your loving care, she is already getting better and better. She is lucky.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I give all my dogs Nu Pro supplement on their food. I just use a tbsp. per dog, mixed with 2 tbls. water on each meal. I think it has all those supplements in it. At Christmastime, I didn't buy it for a few weeks and I noticed the difference. Their coats weren't looking as good and they didn't seem to have the vitality.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Bless you for taking in this sweet old girl! She looks like a wonderful dog.

My rescue was a lot younger, but he too had the really overgrown nails and the atrophied back end that I guess was caused by his being tied out and ignored for a long time  I'd say it took about 3 months of easy walking to get him steady on stairs, about 6 months to get him jumping into the back of the Outback, and about a year until he could make an unassisted leap into the back of the Land Cruiser. And he didn't have that extra weight to burn off first. But he got stronger, it just took some time. 

As far as the arthritis goes - I've heard of good results with Adequan injections (if you can swing the cost). Also, have you had her thyroid levels checked? Sometimes the dry coat and weight issues can be related to that. Thyroid replacement meds are super cheap and make a huge difference.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

She's having it rough today, it's dreary and rainy and she is feeling it but if I knuckle her foot she fixes it, she knows where her feet are. She doesn't want to walk much and having a hard time getting up. I don't know if it's all the walking she has done in the past few days or the new bed she slept on last night that's firmer than her old one. The old one was Hana's egg crate foam bed, needless to say it is flattened now so I added a camping mat to it. It's more of a foam rubber but I thought it would support her heft better than a smushed foam could. 

Don't worry, Hana sleeps on my bed anyway so she's not getting pushed aside. 
Bora has an appointment to the vet thursday morning. I wanted to take Hana too but I'm going to have to see how money holds out, Hana isn't in any dire need. She needs a refill on some pain meds but she hardly takes them, I just like to have them handy when she has bad days. They let me get them without having to take her in.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

She had a warm bubble bath, she was very oily feeling, not grimy, just a sticky oily feel. She doesn't have a bad smell either. Just shedding heavy, bad flakes and oil. Either way she's clean now, had a few hours of rest and drying off. She was getting depressed being stuck inside today, hiding her head and pouting so I just took her out to potty and she didn't want to leave her toy at the door, she wants to play, wants us to wrestle with her. Chris, (my fiance of 7 years now) and I are taking turns sitting with her and playing. 

Let me tell you, it was a chore getting her in that tub. She takes up the whole thing. Chris had to lift her for me, I'm not weak, I lift fifty lb crates at work but all I can do is lift her back end when she needs a little help. She did not want a bath but he got her in and she stayed laying down, she couldn't get up. I let her soak in warm water and shampooed her. Trying to let her rest today but she's bored. I gave her a treat toy, something to work at but she just wants attention.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just want to say that you rock for taking in this old gal! 

You have a great heart and I can't wait to see and read the progress that you make with her!


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Well we went to the vet today, poor Bora's got the snap crackle pops. Arthritis in knees and hips, probably wrists as well, she walks low and flat. She has some cataracts, needs to lose around ten more lbs. She weighs 95 lbs. Got her some rimadyl for her bad days, Hana takes it too, I usually don't give more than one a week if that. I know it's hard on liver. I got pics and video uploading to post soon. 

Hana is doing great, lost muscle mass in her bad leg but that's to be expected, range of motion is limited in one of her wrists as well. Other wise she was a ham and wanting belly rubs when they tried to listen to her heart. She turns ten this year. I love my big silly puppies.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

The best I could do with just me. You can see how she leans her tail to her weak leg on the right. Sorry about the Kaya drive by.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

*Really getting some life in those eyes.*


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

She is beautiful! Thank you for adopting a senior <3


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's beautiful and happy. I'd ask the vet for tramadol. My old lady dog Morgan took that for her pain.


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

SunCzarina said:


> She's beautiful and happy. I'd ask the vet for tramadol. My old lady dog Morgan took that for her pain.


I'll definitely look into it. We are moving this weekend, need to make sure money holds out, just so happened my vet got some samples in this morning so it just kind of worked out that way. But I will keep that in mind. Thank you.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What a beautiful smile you captured in that pic - awesome!:wub:


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

She is lovely! Her face makes me smile! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Kayathefrustrated said:


> I'll definitely look into it. We are moving this weekend, need to make sure money holds out, just so happened my vet got some samples in this morning so it just kind of worked out that way. But I will keep that in mind. Thank you.


Tramodol's not expensive, Morgan took it for 6 months and it was so inexpensive I don't remember exactly how much but I remember it didn't hurt the budget at all - somewhere in the price range of a take out pizza LOL


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Awww, what a happy girl. 
So glad she's feeling better.


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Tramadol for my dog cost me 16 bucks for 200 pills (50 mg pills)


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

When she has lost more weight and can get around better, there is an exercise that might help build those muscles up in her back legs. She needs to start lifting her legs up. This is done while walking. My friend had to do this for one of her dogs. She made an obsticle course if you will. Took orange cones (large ones), and cut holes in them to run pvc pipe through so the dog has to left the leg in the air to get over the pvc and not just move the leg forward. Kinda hard to explain in words.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this "Took orange cones (large ones), and cut holes in them to run pvc pipe through so the dog has to left the leg in the air to get over the pvc and not just move the leg forward. Kinda hard to explain in words. " sounds like cavelletti for canines https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNQTkUtfoHc

This dog looks like an amazing character , just love the expression on her face . 

Be careful that you don't loose too much weight too quickly as waste stored in fat will be dumped back to circulate in her system till her liver can detox , cleanse.

MSM is excellent for her.

Give her some passive range of motion exercises . While laying on her side , compress her leg , extend her leg. This helps the leg, stabilizes the knee , and stretches muscles over her croup and back.

she's a beauty.


__________________


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

SunCzarina said:


> Tramodol's not expensive, Morgan took it for 6 months and it was so inexpensive I don't remember exactly how much but I remember it didn't hurt the budget at all - somewhere in the price range of a take out pizza LOL


 Tramadol cost me $125 for 30 days.

Canada - Eh!


----------



## Kayathefrustrated (Aug 22, 2013)

Great suggestions, I used to do those leg exercises for my paralyzed cat. I try to let Bora go her own pace as far as losing weight. Sometimes I need to get her up to walk, sometimes I need to make her stop and rest. Varies day to day but I make sure not to let her overdo it. More than anything I think the switch to a good food is helping with the weight. I toss the ball to her while she's laying down and we wrestle and play that way, just something to get her moving without stressing her joints. I'm constantly brushing and grooming her, massaging as I go, helps with circulation. There are still Bora balls floating around inside and out. So. Much. Fur! 

We will be moving tomorrow and I will have no internet or phone for a while. I'll update as soon as I can.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Glad she's doing so well!!!

If you need tramadol, see if your vet will give you the RX to fill at a human pharmacy--it's a human generic that's on the "super cheap" lists of many pharmacies. You can price it at Prices, Coupons and Information - GoodRx -- enter your zip, the name of the drug and does, and it tells you the local pharmacy with the lowest price. It should be under $10 for a 30 day supply.


----------

